# Dumb question



## NC Wood Art (Oct 28, 2011)

I just had to redo the finish & sanding on one of my Redwood lace blanks I was turning because of dirty micro mesh, I had just turned an Ebony letter opener & polished it with the micro mesh The right behind it was turning a Redwood lace Rollerball, the blank is 2 tone with some sapwood showing & the micro mesh turned the lighter end almost Grey with the contaminants from the Ebony blank. I know I can hopefully sand it out with clean sandpaper & try again but is there anything to use to clean the micro mesh or just rinse it off with clean water? They are only $14.00 for new set but they are not that old only turned a few pieces with them. Maybe I need a set for similar woods?

Bill


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Dee washes mine in the washer, she has an old pillow case she puts them in, I've had some sets for two years.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 28, 2011)

You can wash by hand, some use a toothbrush. You can use dish soap. You can even throw them in the washing machine - put them in a pants pocket first.

I clean mine with a squirt bottle of water - just blast away until the dust is gone.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure about cleaning it but if I were you I would get some Abralon for sanding wood.  It goes pretty high in the grits at least 4000 I think and save the MM for plastic and CA.  You can try some mild soapy water to clean the MM


----------



## Rick P (Oct 28, 2011)

I have at least two sets, one is getting washed while the others work. I hand wash them with a drop of dish soap. But I think I may try the washer machine now........wont Tracy be pleased.:biggrin:


----------



## NC Wood Art (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a great idea, "I always get accused of leaving stuff" in my pants pockets already! On the using micro mesh for CA & Plastic's, I can not get the mirror like finish I desire without the micro mesh. I tried with just sandpaper alone & even tried up to the 4000 grit it just does not compare IMHO.

I know it is old school for you pro's but I like the HUT friction hard coat for my work.


----------



## Bree (Oct 30, 2011)

Try using a rubber sandpaper cleaning stick.  It's a 2" square stick of gum rubber you can pick up at Harbor Freight for a few bucks.  Cleans disks and belts like magic.  Will work on MM also.


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 30, 2011)

Rick P said:


> I have at least two sets, one is getting washed while the others work. I hand wash them with a drop of dish soap. But I think I may try the washer machine now........wont Tracy be pleased.:biggrin:



Just make sure you wash them with the jeans, not with the delicates  damhikt.  I put mine in a mesh bag and just throw it in.


----------

